# Necesito construir un cable USB de 20 metros



## bryan4711 (Mar 21, 2006)

Hola amigos necesito contruir o diseñar un cable usb de mas de 20 metros, que funcione bien, ustedes saben de algun circuito para compensar el retraso de 30ns en USB al detectar los dispositivos, por favor ayudenme, si saben algo,o alguna pagina en que se haye este diseño.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## lalosoft (Mar 21, 2006)

Te recomiendo usar modulos USB/485  y 485/USB que son los  manejan rangos superiores a 60Mts.


----------



## caliche (Mar 22, 2006)

lalosoft dijo:
			
		

> Te recomiendo usar modulos USB/485  y 485/USB que son los  manejan rangos superiores a 60Mts.



Excelente idea, ya que los amplificador de señal igualmente introducen ruido y no permiten una tranferencia al maximo de su capacidad, en cambio con lineas diferenciales como la RS485 la cancelacion de ruido es inherente. Comprobado en miles de entornos industriales.

Saludos.


----------



## eibsoft (Mar 22, 2006)

como es eso de los 485/USB USB/485

me pudieran explicar mas pues lo necesito...

Gracias...


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 22, 2006)

La idea es que la extensión la hagas bajo el protocolo RS485 y en los puntos terminales tengas el conversor RS485 a USB.

Te dejo un enlace, para que conozcas estos tipos de conversores:

http://www.mev.co.uk/rs485.htm

Saludos.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ago 9, 2009)

buenas... 

Es la unica forma?

Yo quiero conectar una camarita web como vigilancia pero en cable tengo como 25 metros. 
no funcionara? 
Cual es la distancia maxima del cable. alguno ah realizado pruebas concretas. ?


Saludos


----------

